# 75 gallon update



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

So my 75 has changed quite a bit lately. After I moved I had to set it up really fast so I was not able to really aquascape it and it looked pretty bad.
View attachment 82501


In this pic I added some cork I bought of the net, I wanted to hide all of my filters and heaters so I used a half role cork strip to do so.
View attachment 82506


View attachment 82509

View attachment 82510

View attachment 82511

I added some anubias, 2 crypts, a hygro, and 10 jungle vals in this last pic. My dwarf sag has grown quite a bit. I have at least one or two new ones through propagation. 
I am getting a co2 tank this weekend and will hopefully get it set up soon. I am using gregwatson ferts and some seachems excel. I only have 55 watts on this tank cause when I increase it I get mad bg and brown algae. Hopefully I will learn to control it when I get my co2 tank, guess it just takes playing around with and finding what works.
There is a large red rock on the left that is a complete eye sore. I have to keep it there because my smaller ps are swimming behind the cork bark sometimes and they get stuck, lil dumb [email protected] I think I might take out that piece of cork bark, anyone agree?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks awesome


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

chuck, the tank is looking sweet bro, keep us posted

what an incredible P u got there!!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

looks sweet, I say keep the rock.


----------



## mobster (Oct 28, 2005)

nice setup


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> nice setup


Thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

If you are keeping the lower light, just make sure you don't crush with CO2. it would just be a waste if adding more than 20-30 ppm. with low light, im saying it might be best @ 20-25.
Then again, if you have the CO2, why not up the light and add 30ppm CO2. This would control the algea better
don't forget, nitrates will probably NEVER be a problem in your tank with those big monster pygo's.. the trick will be keeping them low enough.. LOL (10-25ppm)
That being said, keep checking phosphate (.5-2ppm) and think about maybe some K (potassium) 10-25ppm
--just some thoughts


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> If you are keeping the lower light, just make sure you don't crush with CO2. it would just be a waste if adding more than 20-30 ppm. with low light, im saying it might be best @ 20-25.
> Then again, if you have the CO2, why not up the light and add 30ppm CO2. This would control the algea better
> *Yeah I plan to up my lighting to 3 wpg when I get the co2 running.*
> don't forget, nitrates will probably NEVER be a problem in your tank with those big monster pygo's.. the trick will be keeping them low enough.. LOL (10-25ppm)
> ...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hmm, I always say-- if it works, go with it!

and yes, you will control the nitrates with weekly water changes, just be religious about them.
well, you are off to a great start! oh, and there are tons of different types of algea that can grow due to any factor.. Just try and figure out what is imbalanced ASAP when you spot it.. and small amounts of algea are pretty normal.


----------



## Haus (Sep 29, 2004)

that cork looks good. how did you get it stay in one place?


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> that cork looks good. how did you get it stay in one place?


I screwed a LARGE piece of slate to the bottom of it and then put 3-4 inches of gravel and flourite over it...she ain't goin anywhere.


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

real nice setup


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

wow that 1 in the middle is HUGE lol how big is it?


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

dc2rtek said:


> wow that 1 in the middle is HUGE lol how big is it?


He's 'bout 11/12 inches, haven't measured him, don't want to take him out and stress him.


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

nice


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

that is one bad mofo


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> If you are keeping the lower light, just make sure you don't crush with CO2. it would just be a waste if adding more than 20-30 ppm. with low light, im saying it might be best @ 20-25.
> Then again, if you have the CO2, why not up the light and add 30ppm CO2. This would control the algea better
> don't forget, nitrates will probably NEVER be a problem in your tank with those big monster pygo's.. the trick will be keeping them low enough.. LOL (10-25ppm)
> That being said, keep checking phosphate (.5-2ppm) and think about maybe some K (potassium) 10-25ppm
> --just some thoughts


Just got my nitrate test today and they are somehwere between 40 and 80! Phosphate is between .5 and 1. So NO3 is way too high and phosphates are fine. I also have an algae problem look at the pic below, what is that madness?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

tank and phish look great!

I think that the cork is working in the tank... just get a different rock!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

chuck, we just had a discussion about that algea at plant club meeting..
try upping CO2 somehow, and increasing waterflow if possible to get nutrients to those plants. and check, or raise phosphate levels. 
if you get any yellowing, get Fe.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> tank and phish look great!
> 
> I think that the cork is working in the tank... just get a different rock!


Thanks.

I am going to replace it with some malaysian driftwood, perhaps that will be better.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hmm then it isn't a CO2 problem either... under 1 wpg? hmm.. I will ask around to my super plant geek buddies about this.. I am stumped ATM


----------



## kylemac86 (Sep 26, 2005)

I really like that cork, looks awesome.







Where'd you get it and what is it called, I can't find it anywhere?


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I really like that cork, looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The address is www.blackjungle.com I got a full cork roll and a half cork role. 
Just FYI: The full cork roll is not actually fully rolled. If you look in the third picture you can see it is not a complete roll, plus when it is in water it starts to unroll a bit and loosk stupid IMO.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> hmm then it isn't a CO2 problem either... under 1 wpg? hmm.. I will ask around to my super plant geek buddies about this.. I am stumped ATM


scratch the under 1 wpg, I have 110 watts over my 75, so 1.46 wpg

I got my KH2PO4 and K2SO4 yesterday, did a 50% water change, checked my nitrates, at 40ppm, phosphates at .5 ppm, added 1.5 teaspon of K2SO4 and a .1 teaspoon of KH2PO4, and cut off all of the leaves with that algae. I used the fertilator at APC to get those measurements. Hopefully I figure out how to dose my tank and get 'er to come into balance.
There is a guy selling a 10 # co2 tank with a double guage reg but he isn't responding to my e-mails


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

interesting


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Algae came back, did my weekly 50% water change, scrubbed off a lot of algae on the cork, cut off the infected leaves, added seachem excel and macros. I'll have to wait and see what happens. I didn't get the 10# tank, he sold it







and I am out of money so the tank will have to wait.



Powder said:


> interesting


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice tank


----------

